# Flyers' New Mascot Gritty



## awoo (Oct 2, 2018)

https://whyy.org/articles/flyers-fans-warming-up-to-teams-new-mascot/ 




 



> With Bill Cosby’s prison sentence and Brett Kavanaugh’s nomination hearing, you may have missed this week’s breaking hockey news out of South Philadelphia.
> 
> After four decades without a team mascot, the Flyers introduced the world to Gritty, a 7-foot orange monster that tip-toes the line between creepy and kid-friendly.
> 
> ...


https://twitter.com/NHL/status/1045479662380634113

BONUS



 

https://billypenn.com/2018/09/30/gr...d-it-on-the-photo-that-looked-most-psychotic/



> Jim Lardani’s experience meeting Gritty was much like the rest of ours: terrifying horror that quickly morphed into a protective adoration and the desire to punch anyone who dared malign the orange swamp creature. Except that Lardani, who operates Lorraine Bar in Francisville, took his love a bit further. He got a Gritty tattoo.
> 
> At first, “I was disgusted,” he told Billy Penn. “I was like, what the hell is this? Why did you do this? Why is this a thing?
> 
> ...


----------



## sasazuka (Oct 2, 2018)

How is he considered nightmare fuel? It's like people never saw a _Muppet Show_ or _Sesame Street_ "monster"-type Muppet before.

He reminds me of the Sugar Puffs Honey Monster from commercials I saw on British TV when I went on vacation in England every summer for a few years starting in 1997.



Spoiler: 1997 Sugar Puffs commercial with the Honey Monster playing 'football', as in 'soccer'.


----------



## awoo (Oct 2, 2018)

I think he's endearing in a bizarre way,like the way the Birdo-clone the Phanatic is.


----------



## jebsurge (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Al_Borland (Oct 2, 2018)

I liked him better as Chauncey on Wondershowzen.


----------



## Guli (Oct 2, 2018)

If this doesn't look like someone who just tweeted "some of you are alright, don't come to hockey tomorrow" then idk what is


----------



## Tranhuviya (Oct 2, 2018)

In this house, we respect Gritty.


----------



## The Colonel (Oct 2, 2018)

If they gave him some eyelids, it might not look so nightmarish.


----------



## XYZpdq (Oct 2, 2018)

The face reminds me of early pre-Pepe feelsgoodman.png type frog.

Yeah as far as sports mascots go he's about par for the course from what I've seen.


----------



## Bassomatic (Oct 2, 2018)

This in no way shape or form will alter me being a loud foul mouthed fan.


----------



## Begemot (Oct 2, 2018)

Tranhuviya said:


> In this house, we respect Gritty.


In this house we crucify those who don't worship Gritty as the new messiah.


----------



## 4000saladplates (Oct 3, 2018)

God I love Gritty he's the only good mascot


----------



## BlueSpark (Oct 3, 2018)

Looks like the VLC and Blender logo had a kid and he's going through a rough puberty.


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 3, 2018)

I hope this ties in to a new It's Always Sunny


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Oct 4, 2018)

Green Man is better.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Oct 4, 2018)

It looks like Grimace and Animal had baby with Fetal Alcohol Syndrome.



jebsurge said:


>


----------



## Bassomatic (Oct 6, 2018)

4000saladplates said:


> God I love Gritty he's the only good mascot


AHL tho, flex was my nigga. dude once stone cold stunna'd the pens pen. 

What I mean and loved was flex before they moved to allen town he came out during NHL games and trolled. One time he literally beat the shit out of the penguins mascot and dipped out LOL.


----------



## Shick (Oct 6, 2018)

If you have too many $8 beers at a Flyers game, Gritty will abduct you and zip-tie you to a radiator.


----------



## Lipitor (Oct 6, 2018)

Shick said:


> If you have too many $8 beers at a Flyers game, Gritty will abduct you and zip-tie you to a radiator.


If you don't sneak in a plastic flask and pour it in your $8 bottomless soda, you deserve this fate.


----------



## awoo (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Irrenhaus Inmate (Oct 22, 2018)

Vegas did the "meth addict mascot" schtick last season.


----------



## awoo (Nov 5, 2018)

*Gritty, Stuff Of Nightmares, Has Been Officially Welcomed To Philadelphia*
https://web.archive.org/web/2018102...-has-been-officially-welcomed-to-philadelphia

However, as the article says, the left has been trying to co-opt Gritty as a left-wing mascot, which is strange given their hatred of another orange man.



 
http://archive.md/7dUBx

The NPR article links a WSJ opinion piece response captioned "Keep your Marxist hands off Gritty. He belongs to Philly."
http://archive.md/f42OS#selection-1819.0-1846.0


----------

